# stihl fs55



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i have a stihl fs55 weedeater.i own a mowing business.i do residents and weedeat some really big banks.i have had this weedeater about 3 years.i run it 5 days a week.i would say 15hrs total a week the weedeater is ran.here lately after you run it about 30 minutes or so and get it hot,it starts to idle really fast like its leaning out.ive tried adjusting the carb but doesnt help.as long as you havent ran it about 10minutes or so it idles fine.it just does this when the motor gets hot.i havent changed the mix ratio on the gas or anything.do you guys think its time for a rebuild?or do you think its something in the carb?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It sound like something is expanding and blocking the throttle from returning to the cold start idle position. While it is hot and idling fast attempt to push the throttle cable/carb/butterfly arm(whatever it's called) to the closed possition to see if something it from returning to a closed position to see what, if anything is blocking it from returning. Have a good one. Geo


----------

